

Ask HN: Programming salaries in London/UK? - silverarr

I&#x27;m a software developer from Israel, thinking of moving to the UK. Probably London, but depending on job availability maybe somewhere else.<p>I can&#x27;t find good information about the salary I can expect when I come over. My current salary, in Israel, is roughly 40-45K pounds annually - is this something reasonable to expect in the UK for someone with 3-4 years of experience, in PHP, Python, and Android development (with no formal education)?<p>Also - is London my only hope? What other cities in the UK offer a good startup&#x2F;tech scene?<p>Anyway, any advice and recommendations will be very much appreciated!
======
jlt
Hi silverarr; I'm from the UK and work within the industry, so I can help you
with this.

£40-45k p/a is pretty average within London, where living expenses are higher,
for a mid-experience sort of job.

However, £40-45k p/a will give you much more 'bang for your buck' in a
location such as Bristol, where there's a pretty good tech community.

Hope this helps a little,

JLT

------
kdlmm
As I'm considering to move to London too, I asked two friends of friend who
are Head Hunter for tech professional (web dev). What they said is: Expect
30-40k£ if you are a junior, 40-55k£ if you have some experiences.

Beside the annual salary, you can ask for good benefits: half of phone,
internet, transport bills, health care, vacations.

------
thenomad
Yep, that's in the right ballpark: £40k - £45k is middleweight webdev level
territory at least in my experience.

London is obviously good. Bristol or Edinburgh also have thriving tech scenes,
and I know some people who are trying to hire in Bristol without a lot of
luck, implying that there's a demand for programmers there.

------
MalcolmDiggs
The salary breakdowns on AngelList seem to be about what you're looking for
[https://angel.co/salaries](https://angel.co/salaries) (click on london, or
whatever city you want to narrow down)

------
monkey26
Sorry, no answer from me.. But recently my wife was wondering what kind of
money I could make in the UK..

15 years experience, currently focused on C, Java, Python and increasingly Go.

------
kalagan
You can look for jobs matching your profile on this website
[http://www.theitjobboard.co.uk](http://www.theitjobboard.co.uk)

~~~
silverarr
Thanks! I've been looking at various job boards, but this one seems like a
good one.

------
zerr
In a financial sector (London) it starts from GBP 60K. For non-juniors - from
80-90K.

